# Labor card



## anubhakamal (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm on my husbands visa but my company is providing me labor card ? What are the consequences if I leave in 6 months .


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

I would strongly suggest you do not leave your husbands visa. If you go on the companies visa, then they can ban you. If you are on your husbands visa and decide to quit, you will not have that issue.


----------



## 4drsupra (Sep 1, 2010)

staying on your husband's visa also allows you to venture without having too much back log with re-applying for a new company sponsorship visa and u save some time not having to exit and come back doing this...


----------

